# Stellenanzeige 1X



## Akrueger100 (29 März 2016)

​


----------



## UTux (29 März 2016)

Na wenn das mal kein bombiges Angebot ist.


----------



## MetalFan (30 März 2016)

Böse, aber gefällt mir!


----------



## Max100 (30 März 2016)

Die kostenlose "Arbeitskleidung" ist der Hit kopf99


----------



## Chamser81 (30 März 2016)

Richtig so. Über diese Islamisten-Spinner kann man sich nur lustig machen!

Danke


----------



## wolf2000 (30 März 2016)

Arbeitskleidung nur in "knall"gelb.


----------

